# Removing passenger side armrest? (or just the top part by the window switch) 91 200



## Highme McBallbag (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm trying to swap out a bad window switch but am stumped by how to get the freaking armrest off. Obviously theres some form of attachment device that resides inside the little hole on the bottom side of the arm rest, I just can't seem to find anything in said hole that any of my tools make an connection with. Neither a phillips head or flat head screwdriver seem to grab anything, I've tried a few different sized allen wrenches and they don't seem to work either. So, who's taken one of these off and knows the magic secret?

Oh yeah, I'm trying to get it fixed so when I drive to California on Tuesday morning whoever is sitting shotgun can operate their own window.


_Modified by Highme McBallbag at 9:30 PM 7-2-2006_


----------



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

*sorry this is late...*

usually you can pry up the plastic trim that holds the window switches in place without having to remove any other door interior parts. i am used to 5000's but the other day i was pulling window switches out of a 100 in the junkyard and the trim was different but it was mostly the same principal.


----------



## babydoll8302 (Mar 28, 2005)

dont know if you have figured it out yet or not but just so you know it is a size 4 allen and you do have to take the armrest off to do the window switches.


----------



## Highme McBallbag (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (babydoll8302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *babydoll8302* »_dont know if you have figured it out yet or not but just so you know it is a size 4 allen and you do have to take the armrest off to do the window switches.

I haven't yet got it off, my "go to" buddy who can usually fix things I can't said it felt stripped and I gave up for the time being. Knowing it's a size 4 allen will make it a much easier task I believe. Thanks.


----------

